# Bookcase Viv build.



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm in the final stages of building a sort of 3 part vivarium. It's not exactly complicated or different from most but I thought I'd just share it.

It's basically an Argos bookcase that I've cut a few holes in and.... no thats pretty much it lol.

The book case was £20, the runners and vents were £6.50. That's all I've used so far apart form some elbow grease.










There's a leopard gecko for size. I've got two leopard geckos that will being taking residence in two of the shelfs, while the third will be for a House snake.











Thanks for looking,
Ian


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks good mate : victory:
Ive got one myself but made it into a double viv (used the spare shelf for my plinths). How you heating it?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

those argos deep bookcases are brill : victory: ~ got a few of them myself which are converted into double vivs with small storage on the bottom ... just the ticket 
here's one of mine just before it was finished ->


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

nice job so far mate,just a note u need 2 vents in each viv so air can circulate.but looking good so far


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. As for the vents- putting two in the back would it very very flimsy(it's only maybe 3mm thick) so I'm drilling multiple holes in the sides if that makes sense.


----------



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

i brought one of those to do wihtout realsing how shallow it is

then wnet aq brought 2 extra tall extra deeps which i converted,

saved about 30 prob as had no drills etc in the house


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats awesome

I would to do the same for a couple of my royals i am planning to get, can you tell which bookcase it was, yours has come out really well 

Thanks


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Amanda. Not sure it would be big enough for royals but it's Buy Beech Small Extra Deep Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


That one.


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

IanF94 said:


> Thanks Amanda. Not sure it would be big enough for royals but it's Buy Beech Small Extra Deep Bookcase. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> 
> 
> That one.


Thanks, now ive looked at the dimensions you are right, the bookcase looked much bigger in your pic lol. However i have had a look and i am going to get one of the much bigger ones with spaces for 5 vivs.

Thanks again


----------



## nikdb (Apr 22, 2009)

SPOT ON :2thumb: looking good 
might have to try that myself


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

im thinking of doing this, but have a question, how have you got your glass? is it two peices on a runner?


----------

